# Control de sistemas de aire



## chavez (Feb 9, 2008)

Queridos compañeros, estoy empezando un proyecto de control de compresores en una línea de maquinas de soplado, el proyecto consiste en controlar unos compresores para que la presión del sistema se mantenga estable.

Quería saber si talvez alguno de ustedes tenga experiencia en control de aire para que me pueda brindar algunos consejos

De antemano gracias por su ayuda    

atte

MAPC


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 9, 2008)

para una buena calidad y estabilidad en el suministro de aire tienes que poner una botella que hace de pulmon para dar caudal y que el compresor pueda descansar es decir que no este continuamente en carga...tambien es importante que en la parte inferior de la botella le pomgas un sistema de purga automatico temporizada para que no se acumule agua en ella....y por ultimo no olvides de instalar un secador para que elimine la mayor parte del agua que genera el compresor (luego lla vienen otros temas como un variador de frecuencia para el ahorro energetico a largo plazo..etc...etc)


----------



## pepechip (Feb 9, 2008)

hola.
Aparte de los consejos aportados por Daniel.more, deberas de poner un regulador de presion con su manometro correspondiente.

Has mencionado la palabra compresores (plural). Yo te aconsejaria que cada compresor llevara su propio presostato, de modo que *no *podras regularlos para que se activen exactamente a la misma presion (estupendo). arrancara primeramente uno, y si la demanda de aire es an grande que el compresor no es capaz de soportarla arrancara el otro.

Dependiendo de la seguridad que quieras darle a la instalacion, talvez te pueda interesar poner por duplicado todo el sistema de filtros, reguladores, decantadores, etc, de modo que solamente funcione un ramal, mientras el otro se encuentra cerrado con llaves de corte. Te servira para realizar mantenimientos o reparar averias sin llegar a cortar el suministro. Esto puedo resultar interesante porque a veces el gasto economico es superior si falla el suministro, que lo que pueda valer el duplicar todo o parte del sistema.
saludos


----------



## Damalux (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola Chavez

Ante todo debes saber quetipo de compresores estás usando, si son rotativos, de pistón, axial etc... porque de ello depende que tan continua y regual es la presión.

Resulta que los fabricantes de compresores te ofrecen una alta gama de equipos en los cuales te "mienten" sobre su eficiencia real.

NUNCA creas en lo que dice la placa del compresor y te lo voy a demostrar.

El aire comprimido fluye a altas velocidades por lo que es un fluído no homogéneo. Por tal motivo no es aplicable beroulli y otros teoremas ya que su número de reynolds es muy alto.

Además los compresores los entregan con una capacidad en SCFM (STANDAR CUBIC FOOT MINUTE) (Pies Cúbicos por minuto a condiciones estándar)

Dicho de otra manera te lo entregan supuestamente con lo que puede dar si estuviera a unas consiciones óptimas de 22ºC, Al nivel del mar (Patm = 1bar) y con humedad relativa baja (inferior al 60%)

Como lamentablemente la realidad no es un "laboratorio" dichos compresores a mayor altura pierden eficiencia, y si son de pistón que es lo que creo que son los tuyos peor porque la tasa de pérdida es mayor.

Esto se traduce en mayor esfuerzo del compresor para dar los mismos CFM que si fuera a nivel del mar.


Entonces ya se te presentan dos inconvenientes los cuales son:

1. Si es de pistón la presion trabaja en un rango diferencial que NI UN TANQUE PULMÓN te pude corregir bien (haz la analogía con la electrónica donde la presión es el voltaje, el caudal la corriente y el tanque pulmón un condensador).

2. Si tus compresores están en un sitio muy alto, la eficiencia decae y por ende como no son capaz de dar el consumo requerido por la planta, la presion tambien caerá.


Ahora sigamos con los problemas:

Como sabes muy bien, el medio de transporte del aire es otro factor influyente. Debes analizar la red de aire que abastecen los compresores y ver condiciones como:

* El material del que está hecho la tubería: Porque? porque si la tubería es de acero carbono y tiene sus buenos años lo más probable es que su diámetro interno se halla reducido debido a la corrosión interior por la humedad o el agua saturada que lleve el aire.

*La arquitectura de la red: No es lo mismo una buena configuración en anillo que una tubería lineal. Si es lineal el trayecto, las pérdidas de presión y caudal serán mayores.

*El continuo uso de reducciones ó ángulos de la tubería: La presión tiende a decaer mucho si hay exceso de codos o angulos en que el fluido no corra libremente.

* El uso de mangeras PUM: Las famosas mangueras azules de los fabricantes reducen la presión extremadamente... además que el cambio de metal a plástico genera condensado así haya elementos secantes. Ten en cuenta eso.

* Las fugas en la línea: Una fuga de 1 mm  a 90 PSI en un año representa un costo de 450 US  Dólares. imagínate la caida de presión que genera y por ende el continuo uso de los compresores. Ahí no hay sistema de ahorro energético que valga.

* El uso de sistemas filtrantes excesivos o no necesarios: Si tu aire no es para la industria farmacéutica o alimenticia o si no vas a fabricar chips, no necesitas un sistema de filtrado tan costoso y que te haga caer la presión.


MIS RECOMENDACIONES:

1. Antes de ponerte a hacer un sistema de ahorro, revisa primero si la linea no presenta fugas y sigue las normas sobre el tipo de aire que necesitas. De ser necesario trata de rediseñar la red si no está en forma de anillo.

2. Si tu caudal es pequeño (inferior a 10 CFM) si puedes utilizar compresor de pistón si es mayor mejor antes de ponerte a quemarte el coco tratando de ahorrar, vende todos los compresores y cómprense 2 de tornillo rotativo que suplan todo. Generalmente ya vienen "inteligentes" y ellos solitos varían su velocidad. Aparte que se pagan solos dado su rentabilidad en comparación a los de tornillo. Recuerda, Kaeser, Atlas Copco e Ingersoll Rand son los mejores proveedores.

3. Verifica bien cuanto es la pérdida de tu compresor debido a la altura. Generalmente las tablas y los atos los consigues con el instituto meterológico de tu país.

4. Esta pequeña relación te puede servir: 1HP del compresor genera 4.2 CFM si es de tornillo. si es de pistón genera entre el 2 y el 2.5 dependiendo del estado de éste.
Puedes ver que los e tornillo rotativo dan el doble de eficiencia y por ende menor consumo energético para dar los mismo que uno de pistón.

5. No tengas miedo en darle estos datos a la empresa ó persona que te pidió el favor, son perfectamente dfemostrables y por sí solos ya te ahorran demasiada energía y gastos inecesarios.


6. Saludos y cualquier duda posteas que te la respondo.


----------



## chavez (Feb 23, 2008)

Hola Damelux

Muchisimas gracias por tu explicaciòn realmente no habia tomado en cuenta muchas cosas que tu me planteas ahora, 

Mira te comentoel asunto es el siguiente, quiero formar un sistema de monitoreo y control sobre unos compresores de alta presion y otro  para unos de baja presion, los compresores son de tornillo, pero al momento me trabajan de forma independiente, los queria conectar todos para tener un flujo constante dependiendo del consumo de la planta, realmente no habia tomado en cuenta los detalles que me comentas, pero voy a tener que hacer un analisis mas delicado del asunto.

tal ves con lo que te comento puedas brindarme mas pautas para tomar en cuenta.

de todas maneras muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda

saludos


mapc


----------



## Damalux (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok pues te recomiendo lo siguiente:

Si son de tornillo, por ende ya viene con un sistema integrado de variacion de velocidad si son fabricados despues del 2004 (hay unos modelos de años atras que tambien pero para estar seguros)

La idea es cotrolar la presion segun me dijiste, pero igual creo que deberias hacer un control MISO (Multiple In single Out) con un transmisor de flujo y presion


Si vas a usar un transmisor de flujo usa uno por dispersion termica que hace un balance de energia para darte CFM y no SCFM como ya te explique el porque.


Y para presion te recomiendo un transmisor de SMC que son muy economicos.


P.D: El mejor transmisor de flujo que te recomiendo es el TA2 de Magnetrol www.magnetrol.com

porque puede trabajar a 1500 psig


Suerte


----------



## Dano (Feb 25, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Has mencionado la palabra compresores (plural). Yo te aconsejaria que cada compresor llevara su propio presostato, de modo que *no *podras regularlos para que se activen exactamente a la misma presion (estupendo). arrancara primeramente uno, y si la demanda de aire es an grande que el compresor no es capaz de soportarla arrancara el otro.



Todo lo que dice "pepechip" es correctisimo, los compresores deben arrancar en casacada no solo por la demanda de aire sino por la carga del motor al arrancar, que es mucha.

Hace un tiempo tuve que instalar un tanque de frio de 5000 litros para leche, el pequeño está compuesto por 2 compresores herméticos de pistón de 7.5 caballos cada uno, la electrónica del tanque hace que arranque un compresor primero y luego 5 segundos despues arranca el otro con esto se evita el pico de carga al arrancar los equipos juntos.

Cuando arranca cada compresor hace un pico de unos 9kW luego los dos equipos funcionando al máximo consumen unos 16kW/H

Éstos se alimentan con 3 cables (trifásica) de 6mm todo un peso pesado 8) 

Bueno me fui de tema.....

Saludos


----------



## chavez (Mar 8, 2008)

Muchas gracias 

sus aportes son muy buenos


atte

MAPC


----------



## luis garcia parra (Ene 15, 2010)

estiemdos compañeros del foro deseo saber si alguien me puede ayudar con algunos manuales ya que las necesito urgente por favor se los agradeceria eternamente, ya que esto es fundamental para mi proyeccion profesional.
estos son los modelos
jumbo atlas copco modelo Nº M6C-DH
jumbo atlas copco modelo Nº L1C-DH
Compresor Atlas copco XAMS406
Compresor Atlas copco XAS186
Compresor Atlas copco XAS186
Compresor Atlas copco GA18
MODULO ELCTRONICO


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 15, 2010)

chavez: Si te haces una lista con los gastos de aire de cada maquina y el caudal generado por los compresores, puedes determinar el tamaño del "pulmon" que te han recomendado.

No olvides los FRL (filter-regulator and lubricator) para los elementos neumaticos que lo necesiten. 

Luis G.: Prueba contactar a los representantes locales de esas marcas de compresores para que te ayuden.

Salu2.


----------

